# The best tool pouch I own.



## gafftapegreenia (Jan 15, 2019)

The best tool pouch I own is this makeup bag from Revlon? Why? The gusset construction! This lets it open wide so it’s easy to view all contents. The zipper pouches from Klein don’t have gussets and are much harder to dig thru. So if anyone has a costumer friend looking for a side gig I’d easily buy a heavy duty version of these.


----------



## venuetech (Jan 16, 2019)

Keep It!
It won’t walk away when you’re not looking.


----------



## NickVon (Jan 16, 2019)

I have a Nick Jr. soft lightly insulated Lunch Bag I use for my 'body mic" kit, small screwdrivers, e tape, mic tape, batteries. It works perfectly.


----------



## Amiers (Jan 16, 2019)

If you sewed a few loops on it you could thread it through your belt and make it a hip pouch too.


----------

